# Clomid - side effects????



## Hope13

Hi everyone

I am currently on cycle 2 of 100mg of Clomid. I am currently cd21 (blood test tomorrow) yet today I have really uncomfortable high backache. I woke up with this this morning. I had this last month but on cd24. I feel really down as I think its a sign the Clomid hasn't worked again this month. I don't know if I ovulated this month, there were no signs I did. I have had nausea on and off for the past four or five days, terrible hot flashes this month and headaches on and off. Its this backache that is really bothering me. It is a constant ache just a little below my shoulder blades. I just cannot get comfy. I really don't think the Clomid has worked again this month and I am really upset. I'm getting to the point where the constant bfn's are getting too much for me to deal with. Has anyone else had this sort of backache with Clomid and on cd21? I stupidly went to see a psychic about 7 weeks ago who was convinced and Easter and she could see me heavily pregnant at Christmas. I can't tell you how that perked me up and now I feel rubbish she was wrong. I would be so grateful of any replies....thank you. x


----------



## gingerbaby

*Hi Hope! Okay so with the Clomid I have seriousl back pain the closer I get to AF and yes it feels like its in my shoulders and higher up. The clomid has a lot of side effects for me its constant headaches and horrible cramping(that could be the progesterone too). I don't think you should stress it as that will just make things worse...lay on a heating pad and take it easy for a day or 2 and it should improve. As for the psychic I can't help you there all I can say is remain positive. Hope that helps some.....Good luck and FX for you!!!! *


----------



## Jojo08

I did clomid & i felt like i was losing my marbles. I once nearly passed out in ASDA with a hot flush. I used to take clomid at night, before bed so It didn't affect me as bad . I found that suited me better.

I would try relaxing and try & be positive you are on the road to conceiving and try & not look at the bad sides. :)

As for the physic, I saw one that told me I would be pregnant in 3 weeks. That was 9 months ago.
Needless to say she is not genuine. Plus if you need to rant we will listen, No doubt i'll be on here when i'm injecting myself with drugs.

Men get it so easy LOL xXx


----------



## Maz1510

Hi.

I am back on clomid this month. First took 3cycles of 50mg which failed, BFP on 1st cycle of 100mg but that ended in ectopic. so 2cycles later i decided that i would start again!

Took 100mgCD 2-6 am now CD 10 no ov yet (have been OPK'ing) i thought i was more symptomatic on the previous cycles but i have noticed the last couple of days.. I am definately more emotional. Crying is as easy as blinking... i dont know if that is cuz couple friends had babies this week and i shud be 17wks... or if it is just clomid making me more sensitve.Also more irritable! Noticed the occassional stabbing pains inside. Could usually feel ov onthe left but the left tube has now been removed so not sure what to expect. 
Today i am STARVING!! for some reason clomid makes me really hungry all day about now, it has each cycle usually wk2-4 i am starved! Today i have a horrendous back ache, right in the middle, nothing eases it im sooo uncomfortable and tired! 

Its hard to know what is the clomid and what is life or my body failing me yet again?!

Has anyone else had lots of symptoms this early? ANy one else feel like they eat for 2 all month??


----------



## DanielleTTC

This is my first cycle using clomid cycle 50 mg,days 2-6 and im on cd 22, my side effects were, Headaches all day, Mood swings which were unreal would cry at adverts and I would explode on my Oh for not picking what he would like to eat lol, Hot flushes are horrible, I also had sore painful sides and backpain suppose this was because I ovaulated from both ovaries yay. 

Hope13 do you not have a scan with your specialist to see if you have ovulated??, I had a internal scan, fx'd for you i hope you have ovulated if you havent they may up your dosage.... Stay positive :)


----------



## Hope13

Hi everyone. Thank you so much for your replies. I feel much better after reading them. I have only posted on here occasionally and the times I have, I haven't usually had a good response. I am really grateful for you stories. 

Gingerbaby - The side effects of Clomid can be horrible can't they. I will try not to get stressed and thanks for your advice of laying on a heating pad. I gave it a try last night and the pain isn't so bad today at the top half of my back. Strangely it is moved to the bottom of my back...probably a sign AF is on her way...Im day 22 today but usually have cycles of 31-33 days. Baby dust to you. x

JoJo - Thanks for your reply. I know exactly what you mean about the hot flashes. I have had them non stop since my first tablet on cd2. In bed at night, I feel like a hot water bottle. I then cool down and then feel freezing. I think hubby is sick of me being restless! You are so right tho, men do have it easy. I sat patiently yesterday while he enjoyed a glass of wine, lol. I'm with you on the clomid at night, I have taken it at night since I started two months ago. It certainly seems the better option. I must say though, the side effects are blumming awful. How cruel is it that the majority of the side effects are the same as early pregancy ones. It is a cruel drug and even crueller if it doesn't work for us all. Good luck to you and sending you tons of baby dust. x

Maz - its like reading my story on your post. I feel all you feel, particulary the eating. I have PCOS so the additional weight gain is not helping at all. I could cry at anything (difficult at work sometimes). I had a mc and should be four months pregnant tomorrow. I thought we were supposed to be more fertile after a mc but that isn't in my case. My best friend gave birth two weeks ago and it was only on Friday that I could face seeing her. Buying the baby an outfit made me cry. I avoided my friend for nearly the 9 months but I have to say, even though she knows about my dilemma and fertility treatment, she was really insensitive which didn't help. I think it will never happen to me. Yesterday afternoon, out of nowhere, I felt so down. I know exactly how you feel, you can't describe how you feel to anyone. It is so hard. I really hope you get your bfp again soon. 

Danielle - thanks for your post. That's good news you ovulated first month. My friend works in gynae and for a FS and she has told me that it can take a while for the Clomid to get in our system so next month so that's great you are ovulating already. Yeah, the side effects are exactly like mine. The hot flushes are something I wouldn't wish on anyone. Just in answer to your question, my FS doesn't seem to do internal scans. I have my 21 days bloods to get done today but won't get my results until I go for my next appointment in June. If the Clomid doesnt work, we are at the end of the road as we don't qualify for any further fertility treatment. Im 37 and my hubby is 41 so we are really really hoping the Clomid will work. I'm obsessed and its on my mind all the time. 

Thanks again everyone...I feel better for my ranting and feel a bit better today. Keep in touch everyone, I would love to know how you all are doing. Massive amounts of baby dust to you all. xx


----------



## Hope13

Just wanted to push this up a bit as my back pain is awful today. This morning it was lower back pain, this afternoon and evening it has risen higher again. I just cannot get comfy. Has anyone got any ideas or has anyone else had this? I think I am deffo out for this month :( Gutted is an understatement. Will Clomid ever work P.s its day 23 of my cycle today, I don't know if I ovulated. x


----------



## DanielleTTC

I had pain in my lower back on both sides this was becuse i ovulated maybe you may be ovulating!!! my pain was horrible it crippled me!! Maybe when you go back to the doctors they may up your dosage my specialist was suprised that I only needed 50mg and not more! 

This is a good sign i ovulated from both ovaries!!


----------



## Hope13

DanielleTTC said:


> I had pain in my lower back on both sides this was becuse i ovulated maybe you may be ovulating!!! my pain was horrible it crippled me!! Maybe when you go back to the doctors they may up your dosage my specialist was suprised that I only needed 50mg and not more!
> 
> This is a good sign i ovulated from both ovaries!!

Thanks Danielle. I think it is the sign of AF today. I feel awful, really down and so irritable. Just spent half an hour in tears with dh telling him how much I feel like a failure. I'm getting to the end of this road now I think, I emotionally cannot take much more. I definitely think AF is on its way. I used to have periods like this before my hsg last november with terrible back pain about a week and a half before I came on. I am tempted to have a month off Clomid as I really think I am resistant to it. Good job I have a day off work today as I feel so bad, physically and emotionally.


----------



## DanielleTTC

I hope it isnt AF awww you poor thing :hugs: well im always here for you!


----------



## bosi764

Hope - you should ask about Letrozole if you are not responding to/having issues with Clomid. I had terrible side effects - pain, intense cramps, blurred vision etc with Clomid so my RE switched me to Letrozole after three cycles of it getting progressively worse and I had no side effects at all and it did the trick for ovulation.


----------



## Hope13

Hi Bosi. Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately here in England we have to go through the National Health Service and the fertility specialist will only prescribe Clomid in cases like mine. I have to go back for a further appointment in June when I think he will up the does to 150 for two months then we are out of the game as we are not eligible for any further treatment. We may have to look at going private. If it comes to this, I will take you advice and mention the Letrozole if it is available in this country. Good luck to you honey, I see you are going through IVF. How is it going? Tons of baby dust to you.


----------



## Hope13

DanielleTTC said:


> I hope it isnt AF awww you poor thing :hugs: well im always here for you!

Thanks for your support Danielle. I really appreciate it. This ttc business is so hard and draining. x::dohh:


----------



## DanielleTTC

Well im out this month bloody Af is a pain in the ass!! Hope you's are lucky is month!!


----------



## Hope13

DanielleTTC said:


> Well im out this month bloody Af is a pain in the ass!! Hope you's are lucky is month!!

So sorry Danielle. It's the pits isn't it! I am too. Good luck for next month. I am going to disappear off this site for a bit. Its all too much for me to deal with at the moment. I think I am reaching the end of the road ttc. I can't handle it anymore. Anyway, you take care, hope you get your BFP very soon. xx


----------

